

Why productivity fades with age: The crime–genius connection - mariorz
http://www.academicproductivity.com/2008/why-productivity-fades-with-age-the-crimegenius-connection/

======
gunderson
Bah... Academia heaps prestige upon the person who hits it big early, and from
then on they don't get the same kind of feedback.

Imagine at Google: "Of course, Sergey, that's an awesome idea". But if it's
not then everyone is wasting a lot of time. Chances are it isn't. Sergey had a
lot of bad/mediocre ideas before he came up with PageRank, and has had a lot
of bad/mediocre ones since.

The point is that ideas are more a function of being at the right place at the
right time and acting on it than they are about some particular genius.

A good analogy is Scrabble. When you hit an awesome word early on it can still
result in a loss, b/c you keep trying too hard and over thinking things. Also,
in life, like Scrabble, some of it has to do with the letters that happen to
be in your tray.

This is part of the myth that genius is a phenomenon of the young. That is
luck. True genius involves sweat and perseverance.

~~~
tidra14
"This is part of the myth that genius is a phenomenon of the young. That is
luck"

So then, luck is a phenomena of the young?

We were told of the "genius graph" in psychology in the lectures about
evolutionary psychology. The explanation goes something like, we need to
reproduce hence our ambition is more to do with getting a partner, hence why
we do great works in early age, because once we have a partner we don't bother
about it?

It clearly is a theory, but one can hardly argue with the statistics, except
that there are " lies, lies and damn statistics"

~~~
gunderson
I think that's an example an evolutionary "just so story".

There may be some truth to it, but "genius" impacts such a small percentage of
the population, that I think calling it genetic is quite a stretch.

Ambition, yes. Few people are ambitious enough to want anything more out of
life than a 30+ inch TV.

But to take the leap into the territory of tremendous accomplishment, and to
claim that it is a function of sex drive, cheapens it a bit in my opinion.

I think more likely there are just some people whose natural skills are called
"genius" by society when they are young, and so they are society's "young
geniuses". Who do we have today, Zuckerberg? Some kid who got into MIT?

Most of this is just hype. I think the true genius is someone who adapts over
time and creates something tremendous that can't be credited to a social fad
or a bubble.

------
mariorz
Direct link to paper: <http://www.lse.ac.uk/collections/MES/pdf/JRP2003.pdf>

